# Roach back?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Does my horse have roach back? 
He's a bit underweight here.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't see roachback...only undermuscled. Gorgeous markings though!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> I don't see roachback...only undermuscled. Gorgeous markings though!


 Is the under muscleing a problem:?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Under muscling isn't really a problem. Lots of horses can be under muscled. Mine is. I'm not going to try to build up her muscles when she's fine for what I do.

under muscling would be a problem if you had your horse doing a tremendous amount of work when they aren't prepared for it.


----------



## 27cfmd (Sep 3, 2012)

I honestly can't tell in those pictures.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, those photos are not good for judging. In the first the horse is positioned downhill with his hips & loins stretched and the 2nd would not tell anything.
The best thing to do would be to get a photo of him standing on flat ground, from the side if you are really concerned to know.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> Yes, those photos are not good for judging. In the first the horse is positioned downhill with his hips & loins stretched and the 2nd would not tell anything.
> The best thing to do would be to get a photo of him standing on flat ground, from the side if you are really concerned to know.


Sorry, I will get other pictures. Those pictures are from August. We have had a snow storm yesterday so i couldnt get more recent pictures.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are the new pics are they any better?


















And some beautiful scenery from the snowy 'pasture'.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't see a roach.


----------



## 27cfmd (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't see roach either. My horse has a roach back and it doesn't look anything like that.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is not roach backed. Quite the opposite. If anything she is a bit weak and long thru the coupling.. and eventually if anything, she will develop a sway (already starting). 

Getting her muscled up will require you to build her abdominal muscles. You do this by lots of long trots on a loose rein up hills and doing lots of trotting caveletti.

Just like with humans.. if you want your back to be strong, you build your abdominal muscles with hip curls and stomach crunches.. and try to get rid of the pot belly and support your back with those abdominal muscles. 

With a horse it is the same thing. You build the abdominal muscles and this will naturally RAISE the back and allow it to relax and better carry weight. 

It does not matter if the horse is a trail riding horse or a top level jumper or dressage horse. ALL horses are better for getting their ring of muscles working and supporting their backs so they can work more freely and with less chance of injury or pain. 

A supple horse is the result.. and that supple horse is more able to work.. no matter the job at hand.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

this is a yearling. is it possible to judge that yet? is the sway going to be severe?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree, definitely not roached.
As for her back, she may level out yet, just give her some time and do as Elana suggested with the hill work when she is ready. it is good for any horse


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> I agree, definitely not roached.
> As for her back, she may level out yet, just give her some time and do as Elana suggested with the hill work when she is ready. it is good for any horse


Is there any way i can prevent a swayed back?










The reason his back looks swayed here is that he is standing slightly bent to one side. or could it be extra high withers?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Is there any way i can prevent a swayed back?


 I mean will working him prevent a swayed back? He's a gelding by the way.:wink:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, i've been calling him a her!
I think working him will definitely help for the future.
Right now he just looks bum high to me, which is normal for his age.
I dont think it's very swayed, just under muscled, which again, you can't expect much at this age in the way of proper muscling.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> Sorry, i've been calling him a her!
> I think working him will definitely help for the future.
> Right now he just looks bum high to me, which is normal for his age.
> I dont think it's very swayed, just under muscled, which again, you can't expect much at this age in the way of proper muscling.


 His back is actually pretty straight. It's probably just the way the picture is taken. He wasnt standing very straight. Can you tell from the picture if he has a long back? I would have taken another picture but we have another giant snowstorm here(sigh! I miss summer). His butt is quite a bit higher than his withers.:lol:


----------

